# Ryonet Offers Screen Print Experience Advanced Automated Class



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Ryonet Corp. is offering a unique opportunity to start your journey into automatic screen printing guided by industry veterans in a real shop. In Ryonet’s Screen Print Experience Advanced Automated class, Aug. 5-6, 2016, experts from Printed Threads will provide a comprehensive, on-site introduction to automatic printing in their Keller, Texas, shop. 

Each day runs from 9 a.m. to 5 p.m., and lunch is provided. You’ll experience firsthand every aspect of running a job, from setup to teardown, using Printed Threads’ ROQ automatic presses. You’ll learn about types of automatic printers and dryers and how to use and maintain them. The course includes creating artwork; selecting, preparing and exposing screens; choosing and using inks, additives and adhesives; and setting up your press to maximize quality and production. 

The class also will cover shop layout, personnel and management for the automatic shop. Learn from experience what it takes to run your own shop. 

The Ryonet Screen Print Experience Advanced Automated Class is limited to 10 participants. The cost is $499.99 per student and includes blank shirts for you to print and keep! A discounted rate is offered for three or more spots purchased by the same company. Register online at http://www.screenprinting.com/screen-print-experience-class-automated-tx.

To contact, call (800) 314-3690; email: [email protected] or visit Screen Printing Supplies & Equipment | ScreenPrinting.com by Ryonet.


----------

